
Court Order Blocks BitTorrent, Megaupload and More - llambda
http://torrentfreak.com/court-order-blocks-bittorrent-megaupload-and-more-111227/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
darwindeeds
Two things that I like to highlight from this article:

You can get anything and everything blocked if you have the resources (money)
in India. Eg., Reliance Global

No amount of blocking can prevent bootlegging or piracy. SOPA can never work
in India.

